

NSA defused Chinese "BIOS Plot" which could have taken down U.S. economy - sehugg
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/a-deal-for-snowden/

======
chrisbennet
And I suppose the US hasn't done the same?

At the end of the day,we have China's economy hostage in the sense that we owe
them so much money, and their economy depends on us buying their goods. If
they wreck our economy, they devalue the dollars they're holding and impair
our ability to continue buying more from them.

Of course, if you're the NSA you need to play the boogie man card whenever you
can.

------
b6
The Chinese government would no more commit widespread computer sabotage in
the US than bomb Beijing.

